# Giddy Up, Partner



## Steve in VA (Jul 16, 2022)

This will be my last post for two weeks as my son and I are leaving tomorrow morning on a 100+ mile hike in NM, with no cell service. I look forward to catching up with everyone when we get back.

This is my first attempt at a cowboy hat, though it’s a mini one at about 9”. Made out of ambrosia maple. I used a light to gauge the thickness while turning, which was a neat process. The top is a hair thicker than I would have liked, but I didn’t want to push it too far on my first attempt. I’ll definitely be trying a full size one in the future as it’s a fun and challenging project.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 16 | +Karma 1 | Creative 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 16, 2022)

That is friggin awesome!! I love it.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2022)

Very cool! on my bucket list, if I ever get some suitable wood for it...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 16, 2022)

Very cool. Great job. Hard to believe that's your first!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice hat. A little warm for the season but still nice.


----------



## Jonkou (Jul 16, 2022)

That’s a challenging turn, well done.


----------



## JonathanH (Jul 16, 2022)

That is so cool! Great work! 

The time away with your son is priceless. Enjoy!


----------



## FLQuacker (Jul 16, 2022)

Nice Steve! There's a gentleman that frequents some of the area craft shows that builds them. Classy and they aint cheap.


----------



## trc65 (Jul 16, 2022)

Great hat! Some real skill at work there!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 16, 2022)

Well that's certainly cooler than my woodbarter hat....
Well done Steve!!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 16, 2022)

This is a time when picking two icons would have been appropriate! Any Texan would be proud to own this hat! Love it! Enjoy the time with your son -- most important thing you can do! Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 17, 2022)

Outstanding job Bro!!! Very nice and cool. !!!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 18, 2022)

Well done, Steve, you nailed it. Did you build the frame for shaping/drying it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 18, 2022)

Amazing, and doubly amazing since it's your first one.


----------



## Barb (Jul 18, 2022)

That is a super cool hat! Very well done!


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jul 18, 2022)

What more can I add? Absolutely impressive! Maybe think about making a wood & iron wall rack to mount it on.

100 mile backpacking trip, with no cell service... I'm envious. Be safe.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2022)

Steve, that hat is a great accomplishment. Keep it put up. Man be careful on that hike. Be praying for your safety.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jul 18, 2022)

Steve, I want full details on that hike, pictures, fish caught, etc. I hope you were in the northern area of the state. There is some fantastic land up there only reached as you and your son are doing. If I have not guessed, correctly, I bet it was still incredible!!!

and , nice hat...really cool


----------



## William Tanner (Jul 18, 2022)

My hat is off to you. My WB hat that is. Would like to learn how you did it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Sep 8, 2022)

Has the hat stayed in shape?


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 9, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Has the hat stayed in shape?



So far it has. When initially bending it, I kept it sprayed down with water as I tightened the bands a hair twice a day. Once it got to where I wanted it, I gave it one last tightening assuming there would be a little spring back and let it completely dry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 2


----------

